# Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler



## TFBIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok gang, good or bad? Have the standard filler that came with my kit. getting ready to bottle two batches....something to get? Love to have to 250plus filler but a little out of teh budget range unless someone knows of something else out there. *Anyone looking at the bubbleflow?*


----------



## rshosted (Feb 24, 2007)

TBF, I'm not sure I understand the question... so I'll wing it. 

The bubble flow. I think it is interesting, but I have found that I can usually tell where a batch is just by watching how many bubbles come from my airlock. Sure the BubbleFlow is a neat idea, but not very practical (IMHO). 

I think if you want to improve your wine you should buy a vacuum brake bleeder, and a drill mounted stirrer. I have done about 20 wines so far (maybe more) and the biggest problem I have run into is gas left in wines. Stirring per the kit manufacturers directions is no where near enough to get rid of gass in wines. 

And if I were really pressed on what you should get when you bottle your two batches, I would say to buy another kit!!! You have to start another kit or two everytime you bottle.






And lastly, I have been very happy with my Buon Vino gravity bottle filler.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 24, 2007)

We have the Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler and have used it some, but we've gone back to the spring filler with the auto shiphon and tubing. We always has a mess with the BVAABGF and although it's a bit faster, we always had to wash the bottles again after corking. Maybe it's us. But we've found it's not botting that takes up time, it the prep work to do it. There's our 2 cents worth.


----------



## TFBIII (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info...I have the drill stir and end up about 10 min doing the stir thing not the 4 listed in the instructions. I have a total of 4 kits going with 1 in the primary right now and one waiting to go in. trying to get the red count up! With my short time doing this I have been watching the airlock for activity and it has been right on target with the recommended S.G.. Someone had told me that the Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler tends to make a mess.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 25, 2007)

TFBIII, It sounds like you're fighting a disease, trying to get the red count up!



Keep at it! Dr. Princess suggests adding another carboy to your equipment list.


----------



## maize (Feb 27, 2007)

TFBIII:


I have used the Buon Vino filler for about 15 kits - and have never had a mess. In fact I probably lose about 3 drops per batch. It may be in how you adjust the neck. I do tend to have to top up about 50% of my bottles at least a little bit (about 1-2 cups of wine across 30 bottles). So my adjustment might be conservative. I can bottle and cork a batch in 15-20 minutes. I do agree that the work in bottling is all the cleaningprep!


----------



## redwineleo (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with maize. While I haven't done as many kits, my Buon Vino filler works great. I've never even topped up bottles. I agree that it's probably all about how you adjust how full to fill the bottle in the neck. I wouldn't give mine up. Guess it's like most things, it's what you are comfortable with and what you get used to that matters.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 27, 2007)

TFBIII: I use the Buon Vino Filler and wouldn't ever fill a ottle without it. I can set it in a bottle and do something else, Like use my mighty vac on the last bottle to do the final degassing, then cork it, turn around, take the filler out of that bottle, put it into another one and do everything all over again, till I get to the last 4 or 5 bottles when I have to tip the bucket to get the last bit out. My last couple of bottling I was wondering what I would do if my filler ever broke without having a spare filler on hand........... I cringed....... don't want that thought.





I Also fill my bottles in a sink with the feeder bucket (fermenter with a spigot) that sits on the counter a bit higher than the sink, so it's completely gravity fed. The over flow hose from the filler goes into another bottle, so any mess is captured inside a bottle, which is about 1/4 of a cup... Maybe... HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!!


----------



## docbee (Feb 27, 2007)

Has anyone used the Enolmatic vacuum bottle filler? From what I have seen about it along with the filter it sure looks sweet.


----------



## kathy (Mar 27, 2007)

How does this filler compare to the E.N.O.L. filler? kathy


----------

